# Oakland Velodrome?



## mytorelli (Dec 19, 2004)

Ive heard some discussion about there being a velodrome in oakland. Does anyone think this will happen? when nancy nadel (or something) said she would build a track in oakland, was this just publicity? weather or not this is true i am going to try and get a track built in oakland. anyone have any suggestions to this?


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

In the last 20 or so years, the success rate for these proposals has been zero in the US.

Colorado, Fresno, San Luis Obispo, Austin, San Francisco have been in the news recently with attempts at building support for creating a velodrome in those cities.

On the other hand, much smaller countries with a lot lower GNP are building new velodromes every year.

Trinidad and Tobago recently announced plans for *two* new velodromes, New Zealand just finished up an indoor velodrome.


----------



## oldfolksmashers (Apr 13, 2006)

Sheesh, if they had one in Oakland or SF, I'd plop down on a new track bike lickety split and be down there every spare chance i had.


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

Woofer said:


> In the last 20 or so years, the success rate for these proposals has been zero in the US.
> 
> Colorado, Fresno, San Luis Obispo, Austin, San Francisco have been in the news recently with attempts at building support for creating a velodrome in those cities.
> 
> ...


Seems strange, for SF in particular. The could throw down a concrete one in GG park for less than a million bucks. I think it would get more use than the fly fishing casting pools.

Then again, there is one in SJ, hellyer park I believe. Search San Jose velodrome for the site. It's not that far away from the rest of the bay area.

If you're talking indoor, siberian pine track type of facility, good luck getting one built....

Silas


----------



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

*there is indeed a track in San Jose.....*



SilasCL said:


> Seems strange, for SF in particular. The could throw down a concrete one in GG park for less than a million bucks. I think it would get more use than the fly fishing casting pools.
> 
> Then again, there is one in SJ, hellyer park I believe. Search San Jose velodrome for the site. It's not that far away from the rest of the bay area.
> 
> ...




and the website is at http://ridethetrack.com/ The Saturday AM classes are an absolute blast and worth doing even if you have no intention of racing, $5 for the class and $5 to rent a track bike if you don't have one. If you complete three classes you can ride in the practice races on Wednesday nights...


----------



## mathetes (Aug 3, 2005)

I believe SF has one, though it hasnt been active for many years.


----------



## Woofer (Nov 18, 2004)

mathetes said:


> I believe SF has one, though it hasnt been active for many years.


I believe the running track around the polo field in Golden Gate park used to be a velodrome.


----------

